# Wyeast 2001 Pilsener Urquell Strain



## Trough Lolly (8/8/06)

G'day all,
I'm working on a Dortmunder Export recipe. This pale lager style is entirely under-rated IMHO - and I've yet to meet someone who didn't like a tall glass of fresh DAB!  //flame suit on//

Anyway, back on topic! I'm picking up a smack pack of Wyeast's 2001 Pilsener Urquell ("H" Strain) this afternoon and I'm thinking of using it on my Dortmunder recipe this weekend. I was hoping to get some feedback from those of you who've used this strain of lager yeast.

I'm thinking of 2-3 weeks in primary at 10C, followed by a diacetyl rest and lagering in a keg at around 3C. Any tricks or traps with this strain would be appreciated...Does it need a diacetyl rest, filtering, rousing, cajoling, threatening etc etc?!  

The stat's say:


> 2001 Urquell Lager Yeast. The "H" strain used by a big brewery in Pilsen, Czech Republic. Malty finish with low sulfur and diacetyl production. Apparent attenuation: 67-71%. Flocculation: medium. Optimum temp: 45-54 F



Cheers,
TL


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/8/06)

Go for it TL!! :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Brave, new world. If you don't like the results I personally guarantee to drink your errors. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Stagger (8/8/06)

Rowan i make my Dortmunder with Wyeast 2042, and have had good results with it. The 2001 IMHO would not suit that style, it is more suited to Pilsener Urquell of cause and Oktoberfest and others that are really malt driven, I think you tried my Oktoberfest at my house the other week that was made with Wyeast 2001. Wyeast 2042 is nice and crisp as a Dortmunder should be.


Stagger


----------



## Stagger (8/8/06)

FYI

2042 Danish Lager Yeast. Rich, Dortmund-style, crisp, dry finish. Soft profile accentuates hop characteristics. Flocculation - low; apparent attenuation 73-77%. (46-56 F, 8-13 C)


----------



## Trough Lolly (9/8/06)

Cheers Stagger,
I noted your comments and decided against using the 2001 strain. I ended up buying and smacking a pack of Wyeast 2000 Budvar strain last night, instead. Why? Because Shoppe had no 2042 but will get some in the next order and I've yet to use the Budvar strain...I will amend the recipe accordingly to maintain a balance between the grain and hops in my Dortmunder recipe...

As the St.Pats site describes Budvar:


> This yeast is very different from Wyeast Czech Pils 2278, the Pilsner Urquell strain, as well as the German lager yeasts. Very malty, very low sulfur character, and very distinctive flavor of the original Budweiser itself. Additionally, Budvar yeast flocculates at a higher temperature than German yeasts. This yeast has been very popular with homebrewers, micros, brewpubs alike.


Northern Brewer describes Wyeast 2000 Budvar as:


> 2000 Budvar Lager Yeast. Very malty, low sulfur-producing yeast from a brewery in the Czech Republic. Flocculates at a warmer temperature (37F) than many lager yeasts, which allows the brewer to more easily leave residual sweetness in the beer. brewery. Apparent attenuation: 67-71%. Flocculation: medium. Optimum temp: 45-54 F




I'll do this batch on Saturday (stepping up the Budvar over the next couple of days) and then repeat the same recipe with some 2042 when it comes in - ain't it grand having a decent selection of yeast strains to brew with!


----------



## Gough (9/8/06)

Trough Lolly said:


> Cheers Stagger,
> I noted your comments and decided against using the 2001 strain. I ended up buying and smacking a pack of Wyeast 2000 Budvar strain last night, instead. Why? Because Shoppe had no 2042 but will get some in the next order and I've yet to use the Budvar strain...I will amend the recipe accordingly to maintain a balance between the grain and hops in my Dortmunder recipe...
> 
> As the St.Pats site describes Budvar:
> ...



G'day TL,

It may not be 'textbook' stylewise for your brew but unless something goes horribly wrong with the fermentation I reckon you'll be really glad you chose the Budvar yeast. I brew quite a few lagers and have used quite a few lager yeast varieites and had settled on the 2278 or the 2206 depending on style as my 2 faves. Having recently used the 2000 I reckon I have a new favourite  I noticed you got some feedback about it on 'another' forum saying it had a very long lag time. I pitch cold (ie: 8ish degrees) and my last brew with this yeast (1.059 og) was fermenting at 9 degrees within 24 hours. Just my experience to give a different perspective on it.

Good luck with it mate  

Shawn.


----------



## Trough Lolly (9/8/06)

G'day Shawn,
Yeah, I'm certainly drifting off topic when you compare this to the BJCP guidelines, but I'm keen on experimenting with different and never before used lager strains, whilst they're available at the local HBS (Thanks Colin!)...Yes - the "other" forum is being quite helpful as is this forum! Thanks for the info / experience on your use of this strain - the smack pack is dated June 06 so it's reasonably fresh and should respond to some TLC...!
As for the recipe - it'll probably be 90% Wey Pils, 5% Light Munich, 5% Carapils and all Hallertau MF for bittering, flavour and aroma.
My pitching window of opportunity is Sat/Sun so I'll probably decant the smack pack, as is, to a flask tonight and get on with building up a decent starter population over the next few days...
Cheers,
TL the BJCP rulebreaker!


----------



## Gough (9/8/06)

Trough Lolly said:


> G'day Shawn,
> Yeah, I'm certainly drifting off topic when you compare this to the BJCP guidelines, but I'm keen on experimenting with different and never before used lager strains, whilst they're available at the local HBS (Thanks Colin!)...Yes - the "other" forum is being quite helpful as is this forum! Thanks for the info / experience on your use of this strain - the smack pack is dated June 06 so it's reasonably fresh and should respond to some TLC...!
> As for the recipe - it'll probably be 90% Wey Pils, 5% Light Munich, 5% Carapils and all Hallertau MF for bittering, flavour and aroma.
> My pitching window of opportunity is Sat/Sun so I'll probably decant the smack pack, as is, to a flask tonight and get on with building up a decent starter population over the next few days...
> ...



Recipe sounds good mate. I reckon it'll work really well with the Budvar yeast. You should have plenty of time to get your starter up and firing by the weekend like you say. Best of luck with it - not that you'll need it  

As for the BJCP, I'm with you all the way on breaking the rules mate :beerbang: I haven't sat (let alone passed) my test yet so I reckon I'm still allowed to stray outside the rules :lol: More power to the experimental arm...

Shawn.


----------



## Trough Lolly (9/8/06)

Gough said:


> As for the BJCP, I'm with you all the way on breaking the rules mate :beerbang: I haven't sat (let alone passed) my test yet so I reckon I'm still allowed to stray outside the rules :lol: More power to the experimental arm...
> 
> Shawn.



Too right! Spare a thought for the first person to eat an oyster! :blink:


----------



## Stagger (9/8/06)

Trough Lolly said:


> G'day Shawn,
> Yeah, I'm certainly drifting off topic when you compare this to the BJCP guidelines, but I'm keen on experimenting with different and never before used lager strains, whilst they're available at the local HBS (Thanks Colin!)...Yes - the "other" forum is being quite helpful as is this forum! Thanks for the info / experience on your use of this strain - the smack pack is dated June 06 so it's reasonably fresh and should respond to some TLC...!
> As for the recipe - it'll probably be 90% Wey Pils, 5% Light Munich, 5% Carapils and all Hallertau MF for bittering, flavour and aroma.
> My pitching window of opportunity is Sat/Sun so I'll probably decant the smack pack, as is, to a flask tonight and get on with building up a decent starter population over the next few days...
> ...




This is my Dortmunder that won the Nationals last year.

44l 
o.g 1.048


86.5% Pilsner
9.6% Munich 1
1.9% Wheat
1.9% Caramunich 1


60g Perle
16g N/brewer
18g Hallertauer
35g Saaz

2042 yeast

Stagger


----------



## Trough Lolly (9/8/06)

Thanks Stagger - looks good - an obviously was good! I've noted a few similar recipes overseas with a small wheat addition - is that for head formation and retention in lieu of Carapils? What did you want out of the wheat addition - and by that, I'm not being critical, just curious?
I have some Weyermann Wheat laying around that could easily go into the grist in lieu of the Carapils and that would let me tweak up the Munich content as you have.
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Stagger (10/8/06)

Rowan i was after balance I guess, such a small addition you could leave it out all together if you like or replace with Carapils. The all grain process should give good head retention as is, this sort of beer I believe is yeast driven IE clean and crisp but make a big starter. 

Have a crack it looks good and will be a fine beer and coming around to the Oktoberfest here will be a good taster.


Craig


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/8/06)

TL.

A Dortmunder in it's purest form tends to be a bit of an elusive style. DAB and perhaps Hansa seem to be classed in the style but to me are just easy drinking but unremarkable Pilsners.

Found this brief but relevant bit of advice on Wikipedia. I underlined the part I find relevant and in terms of lager brewing maybe a bit scary.  

*Description

*The beer from Dortmunder is a pale lager influenced by the golden beer from Pilsen known as Pilsner, though is mainly labelled as Dortmunder Export. Like all other pale lagers the beer is a pale gold colour, with a moderate bitterness from the noble hops, a lean, well attenuated body, and a crisp carbonation. The local water contains more calcium carbonate (chalk) than average which tends to give a sharpness to the flavour of the hops. Brewers use less hops to avoid the harsh hop notes, giving the beers a subtle emphasis on the malt flavours.


*Dortmunder as a beer style*

Fred Eckhardt in A Treatise on Lager Styles published in 1969, set the scene for the view that Dortmunder is a distinctive enough pale lager to be classed as a separate beer style. Jackson, Protz and BJCP have continued this trend, though it has been with a certain faint heart, and an unease at pinning down exactly the distinctive nature of the beer. Brewers outside of Germany who brew beers they term Dortmunder will tend to brew a pale lager with a soft, rounded character.

Good luck with it.  

Warren -


----------



## Trough Lolly (10/8/06)

Cheers Fellas,
The smackpack is fresh - it was bloated to near bursting point last night and I decanted it into 750ml of 1.030 wort at 16C so I hope to get a decent sized pitch of yeast by Sat/Sun...

Stagger - yes agreed re carapils v allgrain grists, I seem to use Carapils on Bairds malts and other "older" grains in the cellar but the Weyermann pils malt is nice and fresh from Kastle Kurtz - in fact I have some caramunich in the cupboard so I might actually be able to replicate your grainbill, but the 3 hop additions will be all Hallertauer MF. If Jen can organise a shift swap from night shift, we may just make it to the Oktoberfest - but at this stage it's 50/50.....dammit! :angry:  

Warren - IMHO a good Dortmunder (like Staggers excellent winner in the nationals :super: ) is as hard to make as a good Klsch. As you posted, it's a pale lager with moderate hopping but from what I've read, the trick to making a good Dort is to achieve a delicately balanced lager through the water composition and yeast rather than the more conventional method of simply balancing the grain and hops in whatever water you have. I doubt I'm going to make a Dort to Craig's level, because I probably won't have exactly the right water composition - although our local water is excellent for pils - and I've drifted onto the Budvar strain out of sheer curiosity, but I hope to nonetheless throw together a reasonable keg of pale lager wort by the end of the weekend. 

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Trough Lolly (12/6/07)

Apologies for dragging up an old topic, but it saves typing!!  

The Dortmunder turned out to be my second best ever beer! The best beer was the Oktoberfest that I tossed repitched onto the Dortmunder slurry! This is a fantastic lager strain - you get crisp, dry and remarkably clear lager straight out of the fermenter. Highly recommended - to me it's the lager equivalent of 1056!!

I washed and saved some of the yeast in 3 x 1.25L pet bottles and made a starter from the bottles last week - the starter was eventually pitched on Sat night onto the Yabba Dabba Dortmunder recipe which I've posted on the forum's recipe list. I will, as all creatures of successful habits do, repitch the Okkie wort onto this slurry when the Dort is done, in the hope that I can repeat my last Oktoberfest that was a very nice brew, IMHO.

Apart from the age of the yeast samples (from Aug 06), the other main difference is that I pitched the yeast at close to 10C - after leaving the 18C wort to chill overnight in the very cool garage. The Aug 06 batch used starters that were made up at room temp (approx. 18C). I had airlock action and some krausen on the starter this time but I expect a fairly long lag before the yeast kicks into gear in the primary fermenter. But the wait is worth it! B) 
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Trough Lolly (14/6/07)

After four days of nervous waiting (for the life of me I don't know why after all these years!) the rebuilt Wyeast 2000 is up and running at 10C like a freight train! Nice pale tan krausen and the Dortmunders getting built thanks to billions of brewbuddies!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## DJR (14/6/07)

TL

When you say that it's the lager equiv of 1056 - do you mean WY2000 (WLP802) Budvar, 2001 (WLP800) Urquell or WY2042 (WLP850) Carlsberg? Bit confusing to read, the topic title is 2001 and you are talking about 2 different strains, i can't work it out.

2247 is another interesting beast but unfortunately Wyeast will only sell it in a 2L pack! I think i'm just going to have to mix strains to get something a bit different.

Got a 1L stirplate going of Staropramen yeast at the moment, will pitch tonight and see how that goes.


----------



## Trough Lolly (14/6/07)

Yeah - understood - back on post #5 I decided against using the WY2001 and wanted the WY2042 Danish Lager strain but all that was available in the local HBS was the seasonal WY2000 Budvar strain, which I used on the Dortmunder and repitched the Oktoberfest wort onto with great success....I'd like to be able to re-name threads!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## DJR (14/6/07)

Understood now 

Yes, i agree with you, WLP802/WY2000 Budvar is a good strain, easy to use, low diacetyl and low sulfur as they say. Only problem i had with it was some green apple and esters from letting one ferment get up to 15C but that was my fault, not the yeast's!


----------



## Aussie Claret (14/6/07)

Hi Trough Lolly,
This thread has been a very interesting read, thanks!

It sounds very very similar to a trial that I'm conducting at the moment, I've done three batches (all blended) with and OG of 1.050 and slightly varying FG's.
5Kgs Weyermann Pils Malt
0.333 Carapils
Bittered with Magnum
Flavour and Aroma additions with Hallertau Mittlefruch
Bittered to about 32IBUs.

I had three White labs yeast supplied by Mashmaster (cheers) of WLP800, WLp802 and WLP850 and two packs of Swiss Lager yeast S189 supplied by Ross.

Anyhow ended up using the WLP 802(Budvar), WLP850 (Copenhagen lager) and the S189 for a comparison, these are all awaiting kegging and filtering, and will post back tasting notes if anyone is interested. Initial tasting from Hydrometer samples are very very encouraging (I'm very impressed thus far with the WLP802). 

Cheers
AC


----------



## Trough Lolly (14/6/07)

Sounds good AC - keep us in the loop!
Cheers,
TL


----------



## dougsbrew (23/8/12)

looked into my FV and saw this dog poo looking stuff floating on the top. 
first time ive used this yeast, should it look like this? 
is day 2 and airlock just started popping this morning.


----------



## donburke (23/8/12)

dougsbrew said:


> looked into my FV and saw this dog poo looking stuff floating on the top.
> first time ive used this yeast, should it look like this?
> is day 2 and airlock just started popping this morning.
> View attachment 56640




it does look like dog poo !

might be some of the break material lifting from the bottom.

i cant see any krausen, which i would have expected with a healthy pitch after 2 days


----------



## Nick JD (23/8/12)

I'm pretty sure that thing has tied itself in a knot.

Personally - I'd be sleeping with one eye open. That thing looks self-aware.


----------



## SJW (23/8/12)

Day 2 there should at least be some whispy foam on top by now. Day 2 it should be going nuts. I would rouse, gently, and if there was no action pitch another/more ACTIVE yeast. 2001 is a great yeast for any pale Lagers.


----------



## Batz (23/8/12)

dougsbrew said:


> looked into my FV and saw this dog poo looking stuff floating on the top.
> first time ive used this yeast, should it look like this?
> is day 2 and airlock just started popping this morning.
> View attachment 56640




I use this yeast with most of my pilsners and have never seen a thing like that. It looks a bit scary to be honest, did you clean your tap after your last brew? Perhaps it grew up and crawled out of there? 

batz


----------



## Ross (23/8/12)

Doug, it's just break material... Relax mate  

cheers Ross

Edit: there again someone might have taken a dump in your fermenter after a big night out.... is it coming back to you LOL


----------



## Batz (23/8/12)




----------



## Wolfy (23/8/12)

Batz said:


> View attachment 56643


Yeast are a form of fungus, so beer is about 5% Fungi poop.


----------



## Batz (23/8/12)

Wolfy said:


> Yeast are a form of fungus, so beer is about 5% Fungi poop.




Well it all sounds good to me :beer:


----------



## seamad (23/8/12)

Bum may have sent you a pm


----------



## DJR (23/8/12)

Looks like break. In a light colored clearish wort it is more obvious. Looks like whirlfloc/brewbrite/koppafloc made it into the fermenter with it and is still doing its job of holding it together

If it hasn't started foaming/krausen on the surface yet you might have an issue


----------



## Tony (23/8/12)

seamad said:


> Bum may have sent you a pm



PMSL......... Gold!

If you pitched cold the yeast will take a coup;le days to crank up which is normal.

If after 3 days its still dead flat...... you have a problem

That poop looks like break to me but what an awsome formation...... love it.

cheers


----------



## Cocko (23/8/12)

:icon_offtopic: 

It is a great lager yeast when it is not doing the Chris Angel Straight Jacket trick.

Possibly, the best!

That is all.

Carry on.


----------



## Batz (23/8/12)

Ross said:


> Doug, it's just break material... Relax mate


As I said I've used it heaps and never had a break like that greet me.


----------



## pbrosnan (23/8/12)

Here's an instructional video that may help identification of the turd shaped conundrum:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (23/8/12)

Cocko said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> It is a great lager yeast when it is not doing the Chris Angel Straight Jacket trick.
> 
> ...




Gotta agree with Cocko on this one. F'n awesome yeast. If you can be patient, i recommend fermenting at 8 or 9 degrees, It will come out cleaner than filtered angels piss.

Cheers!


----------



## Cocko (23/8/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> i recommend fermenting at 8 or 9 degrees, It will come out cleaner than filtered angels piss.
> 
> Cheers!



4 weeks. Sorted!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (23/8/12)

Cocko said:


> 4 weeks. Sorted!



atleast another 2 weeks. Urquell at that temp gets sleepier than grandpa after a couple of funny cigarettes.

I usually leave my fridge for 5 weeks and check for steady gravity readings in the 6th week when i brew with urquell and add a week or 2 for lagering / cc'ing / fining/polyclar.


----------



## Spiesy (1/12/13)

Hey all,

I have severely under-pitched 1 x Wyeast Urquell pack (two months old) into a JSGL(A) - 1 pack for 23l of 1048 of wort, pitched at 16-degrees, wort oxygentated with pure O2 for 1 min, currently controlled fermentation at 12-degrees... pitched yesterday morning (1.5 days ago).

No visible krausen.

Should I be concerned?

BTW: yes, I am aware of the under pitching... it was a case of having 2 x cubes, not sure which was the ale and which was the lager and didn't want to go to the length of making up starters for both and wasting one yeast... I'm probably going to have to lager the hell out of this beer to get rid of any nasties.... just not sure if I should be seeing anything right now?


----------



## Judanero (1/12/13)

Taken a gravity reading? Any movement?


----------



## Spiesy (1/12/13)

Judanero said:


> Taken a gravity reading? Any movement?


It's around 1048 @ 12-degrees - which means 1047... so it might be underway... too close to call for sure.


----------



## Judanero (1/12/13)

I'd take another reading in a couple days if there's no visible krausen and see if there's any movement, did you make a starter or just empty smack pack straight into the wort?

It may just need a day or two to get cranking.


----------



## Spiesy (2/12/13)

Judanero said:


> did you make a starter or just empty smack pack straight into the wort?


Just straight in.


----------



## yum beer (2/12/13)

I used the Urquell on a recent batch, was real slow...though I did start the ferment at 4c and slowly increased.


----------



## Spiesy (2/12/13)

I've given it a swirl and raised to 14... _c'mon yeast - get to work!_


----------



## dicko (2/12/13)

2001 is one of my favourite lager strains.
I don't have any excessive lag times but I do use O2 injection prior to pitching and always make a starter

I hope yours kicks in soon.

Cheers


----------



## Spiesy (2/12/13)

dicko said:


> 2001 is one of my favourite lager strains.
> I don't have any excessive lag times but I do use O2 injection prior to pitching and always make a starter
> 
> I hope yours kicks in soon.
> ...


Thanks Dicko.

I did use O2, but didn't make a starter (as I normally would), due to the issues I was faced with in the initial post.


----------



## dicko (2/12/13)

Spiesy said:


> I've given it a swirl and raised to 14... _c'mon yeast - get to work!_


I would raise it to 19 or 20 to start it and then drop it to lager temps. If the yeast is in the growth phase it will speed things up a bit.

I have never noticed any sulphor with that yeast and for that matter no real off tastes at all.
I guess that is why it is one of my favourites is that it is so forgiving... h34r:


----------



## Spiesy (3/12/13)

Quick one... being a bottom fermenting yeast (with a caveat that I have only brewed one lager before), would there normally be much of a krausen?


----------



## dicko (3/12/13)

From my observations you may generally see a small krausen on top of the wort as the yeast numbers build and fermentation starts.
This will vary with the different lager yeast strains but generally will be a lot less top activity than an ale yeast.
Again, from my observations the dry yeast 34/70 pitched in the correct cell numbers can form a reasonable krausen for a lager yeast.
Lager yeasts that are underpitched show little krausen and, as well, the krausen is difficult to see in a standard white plastic fermenter.

Has it kicked off yet??


----------



## dicko (3/12/13)

Here is a pic of the Krausen from a Munich Helles with 2001 I did 8 days ago. It is on its rest at the moment.









Edit. Moved file in Photobucket and it deleted pic from post


----------



## Spiesy (3/12/13)

No movement in the last 24-hours.

This is really starting to piss me off.

Guess I'm going to have to try and source some more yeast quickly.


----------



## Cocko (3/12/13)

Run up the white labs California Lager yeast I left in your fridge?

Not sure what the combo move will do, just a thought. Anyone know if these would be similar strains? compatible?


----------



## Spiesy (3/12/13)

Mate, that yeast is so old (BB May 2012)... it would only add to the problem. Thanks for the thought though. 

I need a surefire hit. Or it's going down the drain.

I'll try to grab some lager yeast tomorrow.


----------



## Cocko (3/12/13)

It's still good!








Ooooooook bye.


----------



## jyo (3/12/13)

Now go and smack yourself while saying:

"I'll always make a starter for a cold-ptched larger".

Or- "Two packs of 34-70 will be plenty".

They rhyme!


----------



## Spiesy (3/12/13)

jyo said:


> Now go and smack yourself while saying:
> 
> "I'll always make a starter for a cold-ptched larger".


I would, but that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Spiesy (3/12/13)

BTW: the circumstances either prevented me from making a starter, or making one, and wasting one of my yeasts.... lesson learnt, always label the cube.


----------



## jyo (3/12/13)

I know, mate. Just jokes.


----------



## Cocko (3/12/13)

He is a little 'touchy' right now, mate.

Grain of salt.


It does make sense, in the fact it rhymes.


----------



## Spiesy (4/12/13)

It's just one of those things, right... 2-years of brewing, never had an infection, stalled fermentation, had to throw a batch, etc.

But, you reap what you sow.


----------



## Spiesy (5/12/13)

For anyone interested in an update...

Purchased 2 x S23 sachet's yesterday (expiry of 11/2013), rehydrated and went to pitch at 8.30pm last night...
Noticed some UFO's (unidentified floating objects) in the fermenter, dumped the S23 in; hoping that either the UFO's were due to the WY2001 kicking off, or at least the S23 would introduce enough alcohol to freak out any contaminants...

Checked this morning - thick white collar of krausen. Temporary hurray!

I will check for off-flavours/smells in a couple of days... fingers crossed not all is lost with what is my most troublesome brew to date.

Thanks to those who provided advice and support. :beer:


----------

